# advice on posting shrimp



## a1Matt (19 Mar 2010)

I am going to be posting 20 CRS out.  I have never posted livestock before, so would really like some input from those that have to put my mind at ease! 

My plan is:

Buy some Kordon breather bags (Are they worth it or just a gimmick?)
Fill them to the brim with water then seal them and pack them in an oversize box (say shoebox size) with plenty of newspaper scrunched up around the shrimp to act as insulation.

Is it worth not feeding the tank for a day or two before catching the shrimp?
I expect not as shrimp are scavengers and just feed non stop anyway.

Is it good to add moss in the bag? if so, lots or a little?
Will it pollute the water (plant + dark = using up oxygen?) or be a comfort for the shrimp to hang on.

Shipping will be by guaranteed next morning delivery. 
I estimate the shrimps will be in packing for between 15 and 30 hours.

Is this a good method?

comments welcome from a nervous Matt!


----------



## Nelson (19 Mar 2010)

can't help you but do you need my address to send the shrimp to  .


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2010)

Dont need to be Breathable bags. 
Any Fish Bags will Do. 
Good Idea not to feed 24 hours before posting to reduce the maount of waste in the bag. 
Add a Good Amount of Java Moss to the bag for them to cling to, Makes it easier on them. 
Double Bag them making sure to tape the corners, so not to pinch any shrimp in the corners. 
Wrap them in newspaper, A Few Layers is Always Good.
A Heat pack is a good idea to place in the Box(chemist *-10 Hours one is fine to Use). Would not use a Shoe Box, I would get a Small polyBox from the Chemist and then put them in a Posting Box from the post office or local pound shop. 
I like to Add a Strip of tape saying Fragile to the box and Contains Livestock.


----------



## NeilW (19 Mar 2010)

In addition to what Gill said check this out
http://www.planetinverts.com/Shipping Shrimp.html


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. It is really appreciated.  

Gill - I hope you found good homes for your picos and that your move is going well


----------



## mlgt (22 Mar 2010)

Paulo will be the best person to speak to as he sends out shrimps all the time.
He said that the way he packed his shrimps they can last 2 weeks.
PM him on lfkc


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Paulo will be the best person to speak to as he sends out shrimps all the time.
> He said that the way he packed his shrimps they can last 2 weeks.
> PM him on lfkc


Everything has really been said above, reason I didn't reply, I wouldn't say 2 weeks!! but the package that was lost in the post for 4 days in the freezing winter arrived (box damaged) but all shrimp alive  and so far *knock on wood* I haven't had a DOA yet! But then again cherries are easier to ship than CRS, they would be better on a Styrofoam box, a standard fish bag with air and an heat pack. Remember that heat packs "eat" oxygen so a breathable bag inside a Styrofoam box is probably not a good idea.


----------



## daniel19831123 (24 Mar 2010)

i used to ship cherry shrimp out in Kordon breathable bag and never had any DOA with it. Never tried shipping with ordinary bag so can't comment on it. The package was lost once on it's way to italy and arrived 12 days later with no DOA.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Mar 2010)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> i used to ship cherry shrimp out in Kordon breathable bag and never had any DOA with it. Never tried shipping with ordinary bag so can't comment on it. The package was lost once on it's way to italy and arrived 12 days later with no DOA.


I always use kordon bags aswell but never pack in a styrofoam box, if closed properly a styro box will not allow exchange of air/co2, therefore using a heat pack would not be recommended if using a kordon bag, when I shrimp the cherries I just use cardboard boxes which have gaps on it and allow the exchange of air/co2.


----------

